# Impossible de redémarrer Windows



## pixelable (16 Avril 2018)

Bonjour à tous,

Tout d'abord j'espère que ce sujet n'a pas déjà été traité, je n'ai pas retrouvé tout à fait le même problème que moi pour le moment et je désespère...

Depuis plusieurs jours je me bat avec Bootcamp / Windows sur mon imac 2017.
J'avais Windows depuis un moment sur une seconde partition mais il y a quelques jours, au démarrage de celui-ci, je suis arrivé sur un écran bleu me demandant de choisir entre plusieurs options (voir pièce jointe). J'ai donc essayé de "continuer et passer à Windows 10" ou même de faire un dépannage,... rien n'y fait.

J'ai fini par supprimer cette partition, réinstaller Windows à l'aide de Bootcamp mais rebellote, ça commence à nouveau... Windows fonctionnait parfaitement mais au redémarrage je reviens sur le fameux écran bleu...

En espérant que l'un d'entre vous pourra m'aider svp.

Merci d'avance

_Edit : Je réussi à ouvrir une session en mode sans échec mais cela ne semble pas vraiment m'aider..._


----------



## Locke (18 Avril 2018)

On ferme ici, vu que tu as de nouveau rédigé un autre message ici... https://forums.macg.co/threads/probleme-de-partition.1304111/


----------

